
Taste buds dull as people gain weight - chaosmachine
https://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2018/03/20/595237542/taste-buds-dull-as-people-gain-weight-now-scientists-think-they-know-why
======
ohiovr
One who is full loathes honey from the comb, but to the hungry even what is
bitter tastes sweet. - Ancient Hebrew Proverb

------
prostoalex
Jim Gaffigan, "Food: A Love Story"
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/20697471-food](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/20697471-food)

"Although they can’t be thin, the food adviser can’t be too fat. If they are
morbidly obese, then you can conclude that they will probably eat everything
and anything and do not have dis­cerning taste. This is not to say that they
won’t have valuable views. I’d still trust an overly fat person over a skinny
one any day. The best adviser would have a very specific body type: pudgy or
just a little overweight. This makes it clear they have a somewhat unhealthy
relationship with food, but not a clini­cal problem. They are eating beyond
feeling full."

